# Tutti contro la D'Urso, petizione contro di lei



## fabri47 (1 Aprile 2020)

Tutti contro *Barbara D'Urso* e le sue trasmissioni. Che programmi come Pomeriggio 5, Domenica Live e Live non è la D'Urso non fossero apprezzati dalla critica televisiva per l'eccessivo trash era già cosa nota, ma l'*Eterno Riposo* recitato in collegamento con il leader della Lega *Matteo Salvini*, durante la puntata di Non è la D'Urso del 29 marzo, è stata la scintilla che ha fatto scoppiare una nuova ondata di critiche verso di lei.

L'agente televisivo Lucio Presta ha parlato di "_Suora laica in paillettes che produce orrore televisivo_" oltre a rievocare, mentre giorni prima Paolo Bonolis, che tra l'altro fa parte della stessa agenzia di Presta, ha ironicamente detto che la D'Urso vuole "_impossessarsi del vaticano, dopo Canale 5_". Critiche anche da vari uomini di chiesa.

Intanto, è stata fatta una *petizione* su Change.org per far cancellare i suoi programmi e che già va verso le 300.000 firme. La stessa conduttrice è stata sempre al centro dell'attenzione, pochi giorni prima, per aver dato la parola ad un veterinario che consigliava, erroneamente, di disinfettare le zampe dei cani con la candeggina.

Da segnalare che, complice anche l'emergenza Coronavirus che ha spostato maggiormente l'interesse del pubblico generalista verso la cronaca e l'attualità, Pomeriggio 5 è crollato negli ascolti cedendo la leadership a La Vita in Diretta su Rai 1 condotta da Alberto Matano e Lorella Cuccarini.

Al secondo post, il video della preghiera tra la D'Urso e Salvini durante Live - Non è la D'Urso.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Aprile 2020)




----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Aprile 2020)

Potrebbe essere record MONDIALE con 500.000 petizioni in poche ore  

Ovviamente concordo con la chiusura immediata dei suoi programmi per ritardati.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tutti contro *Barbara D'Urso* e le sue trasmissioni. Che programmi come Pomeriggio 5, Domenica Live e Live non è la D'Urso non fossero apprezzati dalla critica televisiva per l'eccessivo trash era già cosa nota, ma l'*Eterno Riposo* recitato in collegamento con il leader della Lega *Matteo Salvini*, durante la puntata di Non è la D'Urso del 29 marzo, è stata la scintilla che ha fatto scoppiare una nuova ondata di critiche verso di lei.
> 
> L'agente televisivo Lucio Presta ha parlato di "_Suora laica in paillettes che produce orrore televisivo_" oltre a rievocare, mentre giorni prima Paolo Bonolis, che tra l'altro fa parte della stessa agenzia di Presta, ha ironicamente detto che la D'Urso vuole "_impossessarsi del vaticano, dopo Canale 5_". Critiche anche da vari uomini di chiesa.
> 
> ...



Altra visibilità, altro clamore.

Basta smetterla di seguirla e considerarla. Va emarginata. Anche commentarla in negativo è una cosa a suo pro.


----------



## Andris (1 Aprile 2020)

è inutile,perchè lei e la de filippi sono i centri di tutto l'intrattenimento Mediaset
non verrà mai scaricata


----------



## fabri47 (1 Aprile 2020)

I suoi programmi sono lo schifo dello schifo e siamo d'accordo, infatti come detto altre volte, se devo informarmi vado su La Vita in Diretta o i canali all news e quelle robe non le guardo mai. Ma stiamo parlando dell'ennesimo assalto mediatico che porterà solo ad un'ulteriore popolarità della presentatrice in questione. Chiedere a Salvini, che è volato nei sondaggi, oppure rimanendo in ambito televisivo, ad Amadeus che dopo le critiche ridicole delle femministe, è stato quello che alla conduzione di Sanremo ha fatto i maggiori ascolti degli ultimi 20 e più anni.

Che poi, non vi piace? Allora non guardatela. Fidatevi che il 99% di chi la critica, sono i primi a guardarla. Stesso discorso per i programmi della De Filippi tipo Uomini e Donne e altre trashate.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I suoi programmi sono lo schifo dello schifo e siamo d'accordo, infatti come detto altre volte, se devo informarmi vado su La Vita in Diretta o i canali all news e quelle robe non le guardo mai. Ma stiamo parlando dell'ennesimo assalto mediatico che porterà solo ad un'ulteriore popolarità della presentatrice in questione. Chiedere a Salvini, che è volato nei sondaggi, oppure rimanendo in ambito televisivo, ad Amadeus che dopo le critiche ridicole delle femministe, è stato quello che alla conduzione di Sanremo ha fatto i maggiori ascolti degli ultimi 20 e più anni.
> 
> Che poi, non vi piace? Allora non guardatela. Fidatevi che il 99% di chi la critica, sono i primi a guardarla. Stesso discorso per i programmi della De Filippi tipo Uomini e Donne e altre trashate.



Io sono pronto a scommettere che il telespettatore medio della D’Urso è pure mediamente ignorante. 
Una volta esisteva una mappa di ascolti divisi per regione e ceto sociale.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Aprile 2020)

Poi Lucio Presta, dovrebbe essere l'ultimo a parlare visto che la D'Urso non è altro che la degna succeditrice della moglie Paola Perego, che è stata la prima che ha portato tutto questo trash nei salotti televisivi con Buona Domenica che con la sua conduzione crollò negli ascolti e venne chiusa per dar spazio alla D'Urso con un format più economico. E per questo che sta sempre in prima linea in certi casi, figuratevi se gli importa della qualità in tv.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (1 Aprile 2020)

Tutto sto putiferio solo perché lo ha fatto con Salvini, avesse pregato insieme a Signorini non sarebbe fregato niente a nessuno.
Salvini stupido a prestarsi a queste pagliacciate che sono autogol politici, ma non vedo nessuno scandalo, solo tv di bassa qualità.
Ci sono 800 e passa canali, basta non guardarla


----------



## fabri47 (1 Aprile 2020)

*Intanto frecciatina in diretta della Cuccarini a La Vita in Diretta, durante l'intervista ad un veterinario: "Non si disinfettano i cani con la candeggina".*


----------



## Atletico Maniero (1 Aprile 2020)

Per farsi perdonare domani reciterà l'Atto di Dolore


----------



## 7vinte (1 Aprile 2020)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Per farsi perdonare domani reciterà l'Atto di Dolore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Aprile 2020)

Non capisco perché usi la bocca per parlare, quando a lei serve per altri scopi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Aprile 2020)

Per essersi impossessata in questo modo di mediaset dev'essere proprio brava eh, avrà lasciato Silvio e figlio in carne viva


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Aprile 2020)

Finchè portava in trasmissione travestiti transessualli attori ***** e quant'altro andava bene, ora che recita una preghiera di 3 secondi è il finimondo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



Una delle cose più penose che mi sia mai capitato di vedere..viene voglia di cavarsi gli occhi e forarsi i timpani


----------



## __king george__ (1 Aprile 2020)

giulio presta? il marito della Perego? ah beh allora….


----------



## cris (1 Aprile 2020)

tutta spazzatura e stolto chi guarda sti programmi

Ma Salvini, con questo ennesimo gesto di una bassezza disarmante, ha guadagnato altri voti di grandi menti.


----------



## Carlito (1 Aprile 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> tutta spazzatura e stolto chi guarda sti programmi
> 
> Ma Salvini, con questo ennesimo gesto di una bassezza disarmante, ha guadagnato altri voti di grandi menti.



D'altronde il suo bacino di voti è quello.


----------

